# PDF identification



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Found rather stupid video with PDF licking by Professor Adolfo Amezquita.
First seconds of video shows the frog in full.
What species do you think they lick?

Poison Dart Frog Challenge - DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME (REALLY - IT'S VERY DANGEROUS) on Vimeo


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I have no idea. Some kind of oophaga. Maybe a morph of O. harlequin?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

My first guess would be O. Sylvaticus, second would be Histo's. Yes, dumb video


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I would like to see if they have the courage to lick a terribilis!


----------



## mtndendros (Feb 10, 2012)

Poor frogs!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

frog dude said:


> I have no idea. Some kind of oophaga. Maybe a morph of O. harlequin?


"Harlequin frog" is a common name for Oophaga histrionica, which is what I think that frog is.
Bryan


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> "Harlequin frog" is a common name for Oophaga histrionica, which is what I think that frog is.
> Bryan


Oh crud! I new the name was something like that. Thanks!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Was kinda hoping her head would explode..


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

O. sylvatica. Looks like a Narino.


----------



## Gorynych (Apr 1, 2012)

Licking the frog nose! Why not other side?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

It could be a lot of things, but defiantly an Oophaga genus. I'm thinking a sylvatica San Lorenzo, Guayacana....or....Histo Pangala. My best educated guess would be San Lorenzo, only because they are fairly common in comparison. 

(I don't lick mine )


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

After posting, I recalled a morph guide. A quick search found it...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/86885-sylvaticus-morph-guide-sites.html

Brad


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Dendrobati said:


> It could be a lot of things, but defiantly an Oophaga genus. I'm thinking a sylvatica San Lorenzo, Guayacana....or....Histo Pangala. My best educated guess would be San Lorenzo, only because they are fairly common in comparison.
> 
> (I don't lick mine )


Doesn't really look like a Pangala or a Lorenzo to me.

I still say Narino.


----------



## savagesage (Sep 13, 2012)

I would love to see them lick a freshly imported terribilis. but I guess im just mean spirited haha


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

i think its that sister species of terrebilis they found and I think someone called it the amphibian avenger?.Kinda funny how people are saying they'd like to see them lick a terribilis Here are some more morphs of them.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, that was really dumb. There goes 2 minutes and 43 seconds of my life I'll never get back...

Poor frog though. Who does that?!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> i think its that sister species of terrebilis they found and I think someone called it the amphibian avenger?.Kinda funny how people are saying they'd like to see them lick a terribilis Here are some more morphs of them.


Not even in the same genus as Phyllobates. Nowhere close to being a "sister species"


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

frogparty said:


> Not even in the same genus as Phyllobates. Nowhere close to being a "sister species"


Just a guess, Sorry Sir


----------

